# Your Take on Michael Pierce...



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## Drecon (Jun 20, 2016)

I have learned so much from watching his videos. He's very concise and clear and makes good distinctions between everything he talks about. 

He's very INFJ in his explanations and I think a lot of people with other types might have trouble following his explanations. To me, it all came very naturally. It's very important to use different sources for finding out about MBTI though. Everyone has their own filter for this and you can only get the complete picture by combining a lot of different sources. 
Maybe one day we can do all of it from a single resource, but we're definitely not there yet.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

I really like that if you don't understand the theory completely a picture will hit the nail on the head  Also I really appreciate the "no looser" attitude, like as if the world is a puzzle of pieces that are not square but bulgy and uneven yet they all fit together. If one was left out the puzzle would not be complete. His soft voice and gentle confrontation also makes me look into my soul and challange my self where as if it was to blunt and crass I would automaticly reject...


----------



## lavendersnow (Jan 13, 2016)

His constant attempts at trying to be eloquently poetic are a turn-off and they do feel natural - they feel revised and scripted. Just like most people I see making MBTI videos, parts of what he says sound accurate (even though they're mostly copies on things I hear phrase for phrase elsewhere) and other parts are complete B.S. 

I don't enjoy his videos and I've watched many of them to come to that conclusion.

Also, I do think he's mistyped but I don't claim to be an expert on his on personality. I don't know enough about him but I certainly do not view him as an authority on my type or any other.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

I'm sure he's a nice guy and I mean no disrespect but mate I could use his clips to put my daughter to sleep.


----------



## spaceynyc (Feb 18, 2017)

My gut feeling tells me he’s mistyped as well


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Well his video's are interesting.
They have given me certain perspectives I didn't have before.
I think in many ways he is more true to Jung, 
and that a lot of the problems people have with him 
is that he is messing with their stereotypical view of the types.
Maybe even forcing them to reconsider their own type. (Everyone hates that)

He isn't perfect, but no one is.
But on the whole like him.
As for him being INFJ, I dunno, hard to say from such a sample.


----------



## Ocean Helm (Aug 25, 2016)

Red Magician said:


> I think in many ways he is more true to Jung,


He's not true to Jung, but being true to Jung in function descriptions for these 4-function MBTI stacks is not a desirable thing, because in order for the stacks to describe people who relate to the types (like INTJ = I + N + T + J), the functions have to take on roles that fit the letters they are describing (Ni = I + N + J). And if you look at Jung's Ni description, it's I + N + (weak F) + P.

When too much Jung leaks into MBTI, you end up with total confusion especially on the P/J side of things for introverts.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Ocean Helm said:


> He's not true to Jung, but being true to Jung in function descriptions for these 4-function MBTI stacks is not a desirable thing, because in order for the stacks to describe people who relate to the types (like INTJ = I + N + T + J), the functions have to take on roles that fit the letters they are describing (Ni = I + N + J). And if you look at Jung's Ni description, it's I + N + (weak F) + P.
> 
> When too much Jung leaks into MBTI, you end up with total confusion especially on the P/J side of things for introverts.


I know, I didn't think, I just wrote.
Can you forgive me or will I be banished to siberia?


----------



## mangodelic psycho (Jan 12, 2015)

He's not only knowledgeable, but also perceptive and has observational skills. In his type videos, he goes section by section, presenting the theory and then supporting it by examples and behaviours that the function theory manifests in. And most importantly, he doesn't stay on the surface of the known and accepted stereotypical type behaviour, he goes deeper, to the ugly or purposefully ignored stuff. 

Something that also zombiesruinedeverything, mentioned in one of his videos iirc. That the purpose of typology isn't to put defects and faults into a pedestal where everything is fine and dandy. Where it's ok for an estp to be douchey, or for an INTJ to be asocial, or for an ENFJ to be overprotective. These are things that aren't ok, that's why they're called faults. If anyone's not prepared to be shown them, and accept them, they have no place watching attempts at presenting or discussing them. They can go back to forums where they will be told how sweet and sensitive or a brilliant mastermind they are. 

It feels stupid to even say that I don't believe 100% of what he says, but apparenlty it needs to be said where there are people who do that in life in general. Trust fully and dogmatically that is. 
Anyway, I think Pierce makes and good effort addressing those points in an off hand, professional manner. I appreciate the work and time he puts into preparing for his videos, and trying to be as clear and precise conveying his knowledge and conclusions.


----------



## mangodelic psycho (Jan 12, 2015)

Red Magician said:


> (Everyone hates that)


Not quite.


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

Is this familiar to anyone?


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

I wish he would do away with the classical/jazzy music at the beginning of his videos. What is it with INxJs always wanting to show us that they are so sophisticated?


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

mangodelic psycho said:


> Not quite.


Nitpickers, nitpickers everywhere!
:exterminate:


----------



## adumbrate (Feb 13, 2017)

I think overall his videos are brilliant, and I like his little jokes here and there. I find mulling over celebritytypes' contents challenging but fun.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

> Your Take on Michael Pierce...


A brilliant man who makes very informative videos on MBTI which helps people to further understand MBTI without having the need to sit down and read massive walls of text to only find out you barely understood what it's trying to tell you, so I respect him a lot.
An issue I find is that people find him mundane and boring because of his monotone voice and lack of enthusiasm in his videos, which I can understand, but at the same time if you really want to learn about MBTI then he's your man.


----------



## Vivid Melody (Apr 25, 2011)

Sometimes his explanations come out convoluted or seem lacking or incomplete. Sometimes things come out like one big long sentence and it's hard to follow. I know that other INFJ's here said they have no trouble following it so maybe I'm just slooooooooow lol. I think he could make things clearer for the audience but overall, I think his videos are informative.

I liked the original types videos more than revisiting the types though. I see some contradictions between them though so I'm kind of like  

And I can see what people are saying about the overly sophisticated language he uses. Sometimes it seems unnecessary or even redundant. 

"Mmm, I agree - shallow and pedantic" 





Oh and I don't find his voice annoying, I also find it soothing. Some people say he comes off as an INTP which he addressed in a google hangout video I watched a little while ago in which he said that his dad is an INTP so sometimes he comes off that way too? I have no real opinion on his type but he seems like a genuinely kind person.


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

Vivid Melody said:


> I liked the original types videos more than revisiting the types though. I see some contradictions between them though so I'm kind of like


True.

I like that the revisits are longer and more fleshed out but yeah, they are also needlessly complicated at times and he has this tendency to veer off in a complete other direction before finally going back to explaining the type, which I find annoying. Like I mentioned earlier, he talks more about INFJs in his ISTP video which really defeats the purpose. 

There is a also a bit of a lack in consistency. For instance in the first couple of re-visits videos he explained the shadow functions in the end (i.e. ISTJs yearning to be more INFP) but then stopped doing that at some point. 

This definitely strikes me as a somewhat general Intuitive problem where N types tend to lose sight of the main focus the more they're trying to explain it. As a sensor, I usually go about the other way around. If something is too long and complicated, then I make it shorter and more to the point. 

But yes, this is all nitpicking. He is still top MBTI enthusiast on Youtube IMO.


----------



## Vivid Melody (Apr 25, 2011)

Stevester said:


> True.
> 
> I like that the revisits are longer and more fleshed out but yeah, they are also needlessly complicated at times and he has this tendency to veer off in a complete other direction before finally going back to explaining the type, which I find annoying. Like I mentioned earlier, he talks more about INFJs in his ISTP video which really defeats the purpose.


Well if it's any consolation, he does the same in the INFJ video - talks about ISTP's as a way to compare/contrast lol. I haven't watched the ISTP one though. I'll have to do that.



> There is a also a bit of a lack in consistency. For instance in the first couple of re-visits videos he explained the shadow functions in the end (i.e. ISTJs yearning to be more INFP) but then stopped doing that at some point.


Yeah, I agree. Things I noticed in the revisiting INFJ video was that in the beginning it sounded like he was describing a type 5 more than the INFJ type. Then at some point he starts comparing and contrasting INFP's and INFJ's - emphasizing how empathetic INFP's are but sort of saying INFJ's are more sympathetic than empathetic which seems to contradict the first video he made in which he addressed the INFJ's empathetic nature. Very confusing! lol I feel like the first video was more accurate.



> This definitely strikes me as a somewhat general Intuitive problem where N types tend to lose sight of the main focus the more they're trying to explain it. As a sensor, I usually go about the other way around. If something is too long and complicated, then I make it shorter and more to the point.


I do that when I'm speaking off the cuff, in the moment but I figure since this is a video, he had time to prepare and all so there's less of an excuse unless for whatever reason, he intentionally wanted to speak off the cuff. I'm assuming that he prepared these explanations though and this is what he came up with to present. I would have wanted to make things clearer and easier to digest for the audience (due to Fe). Because it's like what's the point in explaining or teaching something if you can't hold the attention of your students?



> But yes, this is all nitpicking. He is still top MBTI enthusiast on Youtube IMO.


I'd say so too. Maybe I'm just being overly critical!


----------



## mistakenforstranger (Nov 11, 2012)

Duo said:


> Is this familiar to anyone?


Haha, yes! Ferris Bueller is one of my favorite movies, and if you're alluding to this being similar to Pierce's delivery in his videos, I agree. That's really my only criticism of him, and that he relies too much on CelebrityTypes.com's bad typings in his explanations, like Steve Jobs as an ISTP, for instance.:bored: I do like that he uses relevant images to illustrate his points, though. 

Did anyone see his stand-up "comedy" video? So painfully unfunny, it's funny. 


* *


----------

